# [Heisec] Kriminelle locken mit gefälschten Rechnungen in die Virenfalle



## Newsfeed (3 Mai 2012)

Wer eine Rechnung für ein Produkt erhält, das er nicht bestellt hat, bekommt statt hochpreisiger Hardware lediglich einen Trojaner geliefert.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

